# A few tips for the young coyote hunters



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

I remember when I first started fox calling and then coyote hunting and believe me they are two different things especially now, if you want to learn a couple things or maybe brush up on a couple good tips for this time of year or even more inportant "this kind of year" with the cold and lasting snap we are having you are in the prime time to kill some some dogs..
wether you only have a ole shotgun, a 22 or spent several dollars on the latest and greatest HPR your odds are all good in this weather.

BEST CALLING
The hardest thing to get used to is to call only in the early morning on the coldest morning near thickets with wheat stubble, tall gras, alfalfa or hay stubble fields nearby, mice love this stuff and can easely tunnel through it.
coyotes love and prefer to hunt mice especially when the snow covers these areas and the top is crunchey and amplifiese the sound of mice, subtel mouth calls will bring any nearby coyote out of a thicket under these extreme conditions every time, if you get nothing after 15 minutes ther's no coyotes there. move on..


Driving coyotes
The same as a deer driving, you need pushers and standers, to increase our odds we only drive coyotes after a fresh snow, the reason in this is that we target only woodlots in the center of fields, because the fresh snow lets us see if coyotes have moved in or out of the woodlot and there are plenty of those around Ohio, standers should be along fence row's and all possible escape routs atleast a hundred yards or farther from the woodlot and down wind, the pushers go in raising as much hell as possible not only to move the game but especially to let the standers know exactly where the pushers are at all times, February is the best time to kill doubles while driving woodlots as the male will seldome stray far from a female during the day.

I hope some of these tips help someone kill a few dogs this season.

any ? just ask, anytime

Steve


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

"if you get nothing after 15 minutes ther's no coyotes there. move on.."
Rarely do I call in a yote in Ohio in less than 15 mins. , if this was a WESTERN State were populations where populations are high, then I would agree than 15-20 mins. max at a stand , unless you know for sure there are yotes in your area.

Best thing to do to increase your chances is to make sure your hunting an area that coyotes hang out in. Since the population is not high in Ohio , you must do some scouting , look for coyotes while driving along the roads , go out and use locator calls at night , look for tracks (signs). If you are hunting a spot coyotes are not in , you can stay all day calling in one spot and it doesnt matter. Find the dogs , is #1.

After this past weekend , i'm on yote #17 for the season , not too bad since I didnt start after them this year until mid-Nov. and didnt start hunting them hard until X-mas time. With the heavy snow and cold , they are reacting to the calls very well.

I also would not recommend hunting for coyotes with a .22 cal. or anything smaller(.17) , match your cal. to the game your after.
Good clean kills , dont make them suffer with light cals. and have to make multiple shots.

Good luck out there , 

Matt


----------

